# Fat as the "overdog" norm



## Still Waters (Sep 25, 2014)

This quote reminds me of part of what originally made me an FA and gainer, though I have always felt like those should be the norm, or A norm, not something with those kind of specialized, marginalizing labels. 

Back in the 80s in the biker/country culture that I was part of for a while, it seemed to me that fat was part of being assertive, aggressive, sexually mature, developed, and enjoying yourself. Both for men and women. [With or, more often, without most of the political and religious stuff in the quote.] It wasn't something that made you oppressed, different, or "alternative".

Were just a bunch of dudes with beards and beer guts and hot wives, he said. We love our God. We love our country. We love our trucks. And we love our guns.​
http://www.vocativ.com/culture/religion/heath-mooneyham-ignite/


----------

